# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  điều khiển cnc với arduino và tablet

## anhxco

Em không biết thể loại này post ở đâu, nếu k đúng nhờ admin move dùm, thanks.
Cái dự án diy cnc của e cũng manh nha từ lâu rồi, mà tới giờ vẫn đang góp nhặt linh kiện. Hôm qua test sao đi luôn mấy con stk, ngồi buồn không biết làm gì thì nhớ ra có con tablet cùi mà trước e mua về vọc linux. Tự dưng có ý tưởng sao k dùng tablet control thử cái máy cnc. Thế là lôi nó ra và ... đã có kết quả ( dubgf có vẽ tốt hơn con lap pen 3 mà e lôi từ bãi rác về. Trước giờ thấy các bác hầu như dùng mach3, e cũng đã thử qua, và cũng thử thêm nhiều phần mềm khác, e thích theo hướng opensource, đơn giản, free và mang tính diy nhiều hơn. Không nói nhiều, sau đây là cái video demo emới quay.

----------

hungdn, Mr.L, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

wan trọng là cụ có cái body kha khá, rồi test thực tế để dễ bề modify

b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> wan trọng là cụ có cái body kha khá, rồi test thực tế ah
> 
> b.r


Dạ vâng, e cũng đang cố gom đủ đồ để mà mần đây, chưa đủ đồ nên rảnh rỗi sinh nông nổi đó cụ.

----------


## nhatson

drive step của cụ nhìn hoành tráng nhẩy?

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> drive step của cụ nhìn hoành tráng nhẩy?


Hihi, cái đó board power cụ à, cái driver tích hợp nhỏ nhỏ nó nằm phía trên đó cụ

----------


## thuhanoi

STK công suất mà bác chạy không có giải nhiệt là nó tèo đó

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> STK công suất mà bác chạy không có giải nhiệt là nó tèo đó


Dạ, mấy cái của e tèo không phải do nòng bác ạ.

----------


## nhatson

https://github.com/x893/CNC-STM32 
cụ anhxo rảnh thì ngâm cứu cái này, opensource 

b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> https://github.com/x893/CNC-STM32 
> cụ anhxo rảnh thì ngâm cứu cái này, opensource 
> 
> b.r


Mấy cái nì e cũng coi hết rùi, mà em không rành về khoản phần mềm nên không dám đi sâu, với nại cứ có PC để dễ bề nâng cấp thành cái PnP như của bác  :Smile:

----------


## lekimhung

Bác nghiên cứu kết hợp với con này để đi điêu khắc dạo kiếm tiền uống cafe được nè, khắc dạo thì không dùng PC nhé.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...tal-power-tool

----------


## anhxco

> Bác nghiên cứu kết hợp với con này để đi điêu khắc dạo kiếm tiền uống cafe được nè, khắc dạo thì không dùng PC nhé.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...tal-power-tool


Con nì thì ứng dụng cái bác NS đưa là hay nhất:
https://github.com/x893/CNC-STM32

----------

